# 3 neutered foster boy boys including a hairless in NC



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I am fostering 3 neutered male rats. Big boys, about a year old. Very sweet and social. One is a handsome hairless boy. They will come with a very large cage adoption fee applies. Please PM Me for more info. I do have photos as well for anyone interested.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

What rescue/shelter/ect do you foster for?


----------

